# Springfield, VA - Napoleon in Europe



## Corey (Aug 23, 2002)

Looking for some competition once or twice a month.  If interested please e-mail me at cpsaylor@yahoo.com.

Corey


----------



## Old One (Aug 23, 2002)

Corey said:
			
		

> *Looking for some competition once or twice a month.  If interested please e-mail me at cpsaylor@yahoo.com.
> 
> Corey *




Clearly, I am not providing enough entertainment!

BTW...boardgame, electronic war game?  If so, do you hotseat or send turns back and forth?

~ Old One


----------



## Corey (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Springfield, VA - Napoleon in Europe*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Clearly, I am not providing enough entertainment!
> 
> ...




C'mon, baby. You know my D+D3e heart is for you alone. I was gonna tell you about it, honest, but I had to bring the kids over to their grandparent's house before I could e-mail the FG list. 

Boardgame, in the family of Axis and Allies and Conquest of the Empire- but with a larger scope and, IMHO, better execution.  The board alone would take up most of the Table of Elemental Evil.

See http://www.eaglegames.net/products/nie.html

Try it, you know you want to...

Corey


----------



## Corey (Aug 27, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Old One (Aug 29, 2002)

*Hey Corey...*

How long does a typical game last?  Maybe we could do it before a session sometime...

~ Old One


----------

